

U.S. State Dept Releases 108 Volumes of “Foreign Relations of U.S.” as eBooks - tvarchives
http://www.infodocket.com/2013/01/07/u-s-state-department-108-volumes-of-foreign-relations-of-the-united-states-now-available-in-two-ebook-formats/

======
powertower
<http://history.state.gov/historicaldocuments/ebooks>

------
waterlesscloud
Background - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_Relations_Series>

------
kragen
From 1945 to 1976; as powertower said,
<http://history.state.gov/historicaldocuments/ebooks>

------
CountHackulus
Well this should be fun to data mine.

~~~
haimez
Guess we'll see if the data is as interesting as American football...

